# Are doing push ups everyday bad for you ?



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you do push ups everyday ?

should you have rest days to let your muscles recover or am i ok to do 200 a day ?

got to get myself 'ripped' again for my miami south beach hol in may


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

........


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think you're supposed to give a day or 2's rest in between heavy training. Although I'm sure I read that Viper on here aims to do 100 a day. Could be wrong though


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The aim is/was 500 a day, although I have been slacking recently and most days since before Christmas it's been more like 2-300. No problems with my wrists personally (but then they got plenty of er...'exercise' when I was a teenager....and they might still do... :lol I do occasionally have days off though, and in no way do I train properly, although I ought to really.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

like any exercise, you need to start sensibly and build up. You need to strengthen muscles, tendons, ligaments etc and that takes time. Overuse will simply cause inflammation through to injury, but the body works on the principle of adaption, so start doing some and the body responds by growing back stronger and more capable of withstanding the activity. Leap into 100 a day with no build up and history and you'll likely be in trouble, but take it easy and its not really any different to other exercises.

Adaption takes rest time so the body should have rest periods to repair and grow. You develop muscles during rest not exercise.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

On old mate did a couple hundred a day as well as sit ups.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

As Viper mentions above large numbers of any exercise can be achieved as long as you build up to it. I only train 4 nights a week but each somewhere in each warm up is of a set of exercises called "the [email protected]" consisting of 75 press ups, 75 burpees, 75 double legged squat thrusts and then 75 combo's (which is the press up followed by the burpee followed by the squat thrust).

All of the above means you do spend a lot of time in the press up position and landing back into it from the burpee for instance and I don't suffer with any joint complaints despite not having immensely strong grip etc.

HTH


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Viper said:


> The aim is/was 500 a day, although I have been slacking recently and most days since before Christmas it's been more like 2-300. No problems with my wrists personally (but then they got plenty of er...'exercise' when I was a teenager....and they might still do... :lol I do occasionally have days off though, and in no way do I train properly, although I ought to really.


Do you still train your chest in the gym or purely press ups?


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

cobblers to all them press ups!

just do 3-4 sets of bench press to absolute failure with a spotter, light, med, heavy, then light again

you wont want to press a door bell after that...:lol:


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

aslong as you stick to good form and are doing press-ups with wrists straight and hand clenched to fists you should be ok dont forget to tense your stomach while your doing


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah you will be fine press till you drop.

might want to consider doing some back exercise just to even your body out. other wise
you could get muscle imbalance.


----------

